# Radio broken - will this device work?



## Armads (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought my 98 Grand Marquis a couple months ago and never bothered to check the radio when I purchased it (stupid of me) lol. Come to find it, it doesn't turn on. Not sure what the problem is, I checked my fuses and they seem in tact. 

Anyway I've been meaning to get around to getting my radio checked out for a while, I'm guessing I'll have to replace the whole unit or something. I planned on using the cassette adapter to hook up my mp3 player for my tunes.

Then I came across these items:

http://www.amazon.com/Car-MP3-Transmitter-Drive-Remote/dp/B000O3PLYS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283377045&sr=8-9

http://www.amazon.com/Soundfly-Player-Transmitter-Stick-Players/dp/B0018P7WZ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283377045&sr=8-1


Which from the sounds of it, plug into your cigarette liter slot, and play through your speakers, does it have any connection with the radio? 

If my radio doesn't work, do think this device would? I'm thinking it would be a nice alternative than having to replace the whole unit. Thanks so much!


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

If your radio does not work, the answer is no. This just feeds your radio a signal much like radio station do. You put it on like 88.9 or something then tune your radio that way. 
If your radio does not pick anything up at all it probably would no work. 
You can always go to a store and try one out and see if it does. But most likely it will not.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> Product Description
> With Extreme, you can enjoy your full digital music in your car, for the cost of less than 10 hamburgers. You can also keep every unwanted mess away, and just use it as a normal installed car player. Listen to the best sound quality on your stereo; adjust the bass, treble, fader, and balance as desired. You don't have to hassle about remembering to turn off your iPod and hiding it from thieves or severe temperatures.It draws the power directly from your vehicle's DC12V output (cigarette lighter). It is turned off when you unplug your car key. There will be no more battery recharge problems. It is an individual innovative device to play your desired songs in your car or boat. Typically, it does not require permanent and complicated installation. It offers an "installation-free" convenience. This product is an innovative wireless device that will let you play any music you download from your computer files. Remember, none of these features requires an iPod or Mp3 to operate. Now, you can play your portable music files to a newly designed technology without paying a costly price and keep your iPod or Mp3 as your private headphone. It connection will give you a reasonable good sound quality, allowing you to listen to the music on your car player by turning your radio to a specific clear frequency. The sound quality is as good as your original car radio player. It is played and functioned on a flash drive (USB memory chip), this model is also compatible with SD and MMC card. It is an individual device that serves as a single music player in your car. You can store more than 600 songs on one tiny 4GB flash drive (memory chip) and play non-stop music/songs for as long as 60 hours.


----------

